# 066 porting help



## Jeppsonservices

I’ve just gotten into porting and things of the sort Just got my timing wheel in and looking for help at so what I should do to this head. Any help would be appreciated. And please don’t make fun I’m
New okay. Probably gonna screw a few things up. That’s how ya learn I guess just not sure what I need to be looking for in these numbers exactly.


----------

